# Would Bilbo have seen Legolas?



## Kahmûl (Oct 28, 2003)

When Bilbo and the Dwarves were in Mirkwood would Bilbo have seen Legolas at the feast or wandering about in Tranduils halls?



Edited by Lantarion


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 28, 2003)

Its a possibility, however, they spent a lot of the time in the cells, and i doubt that Legolas would have been on cell detail


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 29, 2003)

Interesting thought.. Was Legolas Thranduil's son at the time the Hobbit was written?
It would be fun to find a quote where Legolas just appears quickly in 'the Hobbit'.


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 29, 2003)

No 'Legolas' (As in the one in the Fellowship) hadn't been invented at the time of the writing of _The Hobbit_. For info on how he came into the story read HoME 6: Return of the Shadow. I suppose that there was a reasonable chance that he was at the feast though Bilbo did walk around Thranduil's halls quite a bit so it is almost certain that he saw him on one of his walks. He may have been in the Battle of Five Armies.


----------



## Rhiannon (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *Would Bilbo have seen Legolas.
> 
> SEEN.
> ...



HEAR HEAR! Rhi's grammar conscious eye is twitching...

I was just wondering about this myself. I assume Legolas was around, but of course not mentioned because he wasn't 'created' yet. I don't remember there being an references to that...little misunderstanding...in LOTR, either.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 1, 2003)

During the Council of Elrond when Legolas explains how Gollum escaped because of their over-kindliness, Gloin comments, "You were less tender to me."


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 1, 2003)

I doubt he meant Legolas by you, but rather the race of elves (more specifically those under Tharanduil). I'd say it was hardly likely that Legolas was Gloin's keeper there. He was more likely to have been doing other, more princely, pursuits.

I would go as far as to say, Gloin didn't see Legolas, except perhaps in being questioned by the elves. If Bilbo saw him it would've been in the upper levels of the stronghold, at a party or wandering about the halls.


----------



## MrFrodo (Nov 23, 2003)

> During the Council of Elrond when Legolas explains how Gollum escaped because of their over-kindliness, Gloin comments, "You were less tender to me."



Maybe Tolkien....added that to gets us thinking.......

Guess it worked


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 23, 2003)

Thanks be to the mod who edited the title of this thread (Ithy, I believe.)

GRACIAS!


----------



## Rhiannon (Nov 23, 2003)

Ditto that! I kept flinching...but I pointed out a header typo just a little while ago so I was holding my tongue...


----------



## Theoden_king (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *If Bilbo saw him it would've been in the upper levels of the stronghold, at a party or wandering about the halls. *



Maybe Legolas was with the group of elves who went out hunting, if I remember correctly Bilbo occasionally followed these groups out of the gates, but waited near the gates for their return.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 26, 2003)

We can speculate on that, we'll never know for sure, but it does seem likely. It is a very princely sounding persuit.


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 27, 2003)

Legolas disliked caves so one can imagine him being outdoors a lot of the time.


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *I doubt he meant Legolas by you, but rather the race of elves (more specifically those under Tharanduil).*


What a pity modern English has ditched 'Thou'. We should at least have a capital Y for the plural, like German.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Dec 3, 2003)

LOL. that would be funny. but then me and my friend couldnt say thou and sound stupid coz it would be a normal word   

...oh ROTK commericial on ...aragorn is going to be awesome ...

ok back to topic. i think it would be great if bilbo and legolas met. i think i read a fic one time where they did. it was very good. she even used parts of the book in her fic so it sounded like it really went with the hobbit. but yah, tolkien hadn't came up with the idea for legolas yet when he wrote the hobbit so he couldnt be in there. although bilbo might have seen him and not known it was him. i mean he wouldnt just magically know it was legolas.


----------



## Helcaraxë (Dec 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Interesting thought.. Was Legolas Thranduil's son at the time the Hobbit was written?
> It would be fun to find a quote where Legolas just appears quickly in 'the Hobbit'.  *




No, Legolas was someone else's son at the time. He only became thranduil's son after the writing of the Hobbit.   


MB


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Dec 13, 2003)

hehehe. of course he was someone else's son before the hobbit was written. i mean duh how could u NOT figure that out  

(w00t for sarcasm. LOL. my life )


----------



## Khamul (Dec 13, 2003)

Ahh, how can someone have a name that is so close to mine?


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Dec 14, 2003)

ok what? *is totally lost*


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Dec 14, 2003)

He means that "Khamul" is very close to "Kahmûl", though they are both incorrectly spelt.


----------



## Khamul (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flame of Udûn _
> *He means that "Khamul" is very close to "Kahmûl", though they are both incorrectly spelt. *


Because of the û that should be in mine. Never really been a fan of using those in a name. Just makes it hard when people always try to ask you "How do I make those cool little letters?"


----------



## JOSHUASIGEP44 (Dec 17, 2003)

I remember reading somewhere that Legolas was not in Mirkwood during the events that took place in the Hobbit. Maybe he was in Lothlorien or Rivendell. 

Side Note: This never happened, but how different would things have turned out if both Gimli (he was in the Blue Mountains) and Legolas would have been at the battle of the five armies fighting each other. *ques twilight zone music*


----------



## srki (Dec 21, 2003)

Your Question is not very important.Because I think that their meeting is not very important for the happenings in the books.They were only together in the first part in Lord of the rings .That was in Rivendel when the fellowship of the ring was on the council.There were Legalos and BIlbo.There never spoke, they even didn't new each other.But I now from the book, from the book Hobit that Bilbo liked elves.


----------



## JOSHUASIGEP44 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Your Question is not very important.Because I think that their meeting is not very important for the happenings in the books.* 

Who cares how important Kahmuls question is. 

*They were only together in the first part in Lord of the rings .* 

Actually Legolas takes ship in the fourth age. So he Bilbo may have spent quite some time togther in Valinor.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Dec 21, 2003)

yah who cares if its important its still fun to talk about.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOSHUASIGEP44_
> *Side Note: This never happened, but how different would things have turned out if both Gimli (he was in the Blue Mountains) and Legolas would have been at the battle of the five armies fighting each other. *ques twilight zone music* *


The Dwarves and the Elves never actually fought each other at Erebor, so even if they had been there they wouldn't have fought.


----------



## eressea (Jan 19, 2004)

Tolkien doesn't mention Legolas at all in the Hobbit....and he also doesn't mention Thranduil (unless I missed it). It's always, "the Elven-king". Maybe Legolas isn't mentioned because he doesn't even have a father that's mentioned....or, I could have just been stupid and skipped over his name, but I swear I was hunting for a hint of it...


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 19, 2004)

> I remember reading somewhere that Legolas was not in Mirkwood during the events that took place in the Hobbit. Maybe he was in Lothlorien or Rivendell



Such a statement may be a mere fabrication. 

Legolas could not have been in Lothlórien since he tells the Fellowship that he had never visited (Both Legolas and Celeborn comment on the break-up in communication between the two realms. (This is further elaborated on in 'Of Galadriel and Celeborn' (U.T))

It is probable that he was in Mirkwood at the time.



> Tolkien doesn't mention Legolas at all in the Hobbit....and he also doesn't mention Thranduil (unless I missed it). It's always, "the Elven-king".



The Elven-King is Thranduil and Thranduil is the Elven King. This is further elaborated on in 'Of Galadriel and Celeborn'. The name 'Thranduil' was not conceived at the time of the writing of 'The Hobbit'. Legolas is named as the son of Thranduil when he is introduced to the council.



> Actually Legolas takes ship in the fourth age. So he Bilbo may have spent quite some time togther in Valinor.



I don't think Bilbo lived long enough.


----------

